# Holganix pb1



## Grassmasterwilson (Jun 11, 2018)

anyone use it? Thoughts?

I'm interested in the ability of the new folrmukation as a way to improve soil health? Only looking to possibly do 3 apps per year at the 2 oz/1000 rate. Hopefully increase fungicide longevity and/or fertilizer inputs?

I have purchased a few cases of the foliarpak version as a 2 app test


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

What exactly does a product like this offer, that my soil (a very highly complex ecosystem) cannot provide? Asking for a friend...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I am very skeptical of products like this that use a lot of marketing. If I want an organic source, I use a real one like cracked corn, alfalfa, coffee grounds, ect.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Hey grassmaster, good to see you.

I have not tried any of the Holganix products yet. I'll be interested to hear your results.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

PB1 is a bacterial culture. I could see the need for that in steam sterilized or else fumigated soils.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

I am using Holganix Lawn for the first time this year. It is a refrigerated plant probiotic. I can say my non Holganix treated part of the lawn is not as lush and dark as the treated section. I have 3 apps down so far. I hope to see the same results during the dog days of July and August.

There are a lot of positive reviews from turf professionals on the Holganix website. Reviews say there is increased root depth, reduced fertilizer use and reduced fungicide use. I am a little surprised it is not talked about more on this forum.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@SJ Lawn I've see the products around too and was very interested. The science sounds legit.

Very curious how your test plot handles the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Grassmasterwilson how have your results been? I see the Holganix products in searches often and am intrigued


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I believe you are better of with the refrigerated bio 800+.

I bought a gallon of it, use 8oz and mix in an aerated compost tea brewer and make 30 gallons every week.

I can say the bio 800 is the real deal. I am able to see live organisms under the microscope. It works great in my compost pile and worm bin.

The million dollar question is does it work in the soil and does it work better than just putting compost down. For that the test is mixed. My grass is very green compared to my neighbors. I don't believe I have seen any great benefit to soil compaction or root growth. I do not believe it has been any better or worse than Mirimichi or N-Ext.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> I am using Holganix Lawn for the first time this year. It is a refrigerated plant probiotic. I can say my non Holganix treated part of the lawn is not as lush and dark as the treated section. I have 3 apps down so far. I hope to see the same results during the dog days of July and August.
> 
> There are a lot of positive reviews from turf professionals on the Holganix website. Reviews say there is increased root depth, reduced fertilizer use and reduced fungicide use. I am a little surprised it is not talked about more on this forum.


Any updates with how your lawn has been doing in July and August? I noticed Holganix has a granular fertilizer too. Have your tried it at all?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@daniel3507 The Holganix treated part of the lawn is doing fine considering the high humidity I have been getting in my area of New Jersey. The past 2-3 weeks have been consistently 85-92% humidity during night hours. Almost like the transition zone south of me.

Incidences of disease is much lower compared to the past couple years. This is the first year I am using Holganix Lawn (the refrigerated product). I still got a few small patches of brown turf......but I did not use any chemical or bio fungicides at all this summer. NONE. I will add some Companion bio fungicide next summer to my arsenal to see if I can reduce disease incidences further.

The coloration of the turf is nicer than the non treated part of the lawn.


----------



## Tifway419 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello everyone I am using the holganix 66cl, blue sky 21-0-0, and the pb1 lto 4-0-2 with great results despite 100 plus degree heat here in Central California.


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Tifway419 said:


> Hello everyone I am using the holganix 66cl, blue sky 21-0-0, and the pb1 lto 4-0-2 with great results despite 100 plus degree heat here in Central California.


Which method did you use to apply it? I just bought a jug of 66cl and want to use my hose end sprayer. Their website says to fill in the container and use highest setting but how much do i fill in the container for 1K sqft?


----------



## Tifway419 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello Jameshtx I went to the Holganix website
and downloaded their Soil Smart Program. I picked my region and it gave me the Holganix products I need for my area. It gives you the times when to put it down along with the ounces per 1000. I use a 2 gallon battery powered sprayer filled with 2 gallons too apply product. Hope this helps you out. Just a thought I sprayed all 3 products in the late evening for a foliage uptake and water in early in the a.m. with even better results.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

@SJ Lawn 
@Jameshtx 
any further updates on the use of Holganix pb1 or 66cl ?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@samzone7a I am still using it (refrigerated Holganix Lawn) and will continue to do so. I played around with it with indoor pots this year and noticed more root mass compared to non Holganix Lawn treated pots. Take a look at the following webinar:


----------

